# Sennheiser PMX 60 headphone earbuds



## windchimes (Jun 26, 2011)

Friends., 

I have a Sennheiser PMX60 Headphone, though the device is functional the sponge ear buds have literally come off it. I approached a few electronic shops but none have an idea how to deal with it..??? Are these buds alone available..? Or what should be done in this case?

Looking forward.


----------

